# High fat meat



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

What are some high fat meats that everyone can recommend? 
I need to put some weight on a dog .


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

what do you normally feed? And how much weight?


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

This is actually for one of my beagles, she is 16 lbs and is currently getting up to 9oz a day. 
She gets beef, chicken, tripe, duck,, goose, Turkey.


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Cheap hamburger might work.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'm buying a "musher's mix" from my raw source....much higher content of fat in the beef...will get it in the next week or so....


SuperG


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

SuperG said:


> I'm buying a "musher's mix" from my raw source....much higher content of fat in the beef...will get it in the next week or so....
> 
> 
> SuperG



I'm wondering if that is similar to what I get my boys? 
Just a little bit of everything basically mixed together in premade blocks?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

bob_barker said:


> I'm wondering if that is similar to what I get my boys?
> Just a little bit of everything basically mixed together in premade blocks?


The "musher's mix" I will be getting is a chunked beef with a higher amount of fat versus this super lean beef I have been getting....it's just the much higher fat content that makes it the "musher's mix" at the place I buy my raw from...


Question for you....how active and how much exercise does your beagle get ??? The beagles I have known can certainly be high energy at times......

SuperG


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

She runs with my GSDs twice a week (she lives with my mother) and can keep them on their toes for hours. 
She also has an acre fenced in that she would spend hours chasing the ball. 
Being the only young dog in the house right now, the most vigorous exercise she gets is when I get her to run her. 
Other than that it's just typical playing in the backyard. 
She is high energy, higher energy than any beagle we have ever bred.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I have use beef rib fingers. They are boneless and very high fat content. I get them in the grocery store for about $2 per pound.


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

I think we may have the same supplier SuperG.


----------

